# CPC Looking for PRN Remote Coding



## JP2 (Jul 11, 2013)

*CPC Looking for PRN Remote Coding/ jpaulsoncpc@hotmail.com*

Attached is my Resume. Please feel free to contact me



*Janice Paulson, CPC*
6243 N Anna ▣ Fresno, CA 93710 ▣ (559) 801-9453 ▣ jpaulsoncpc@hotmail.com
________________________________________
*OBJECTIVE:*
Looking for a Remote Part Time Medical Coder Position. I have extensive medical billing and coding knowledge for the benefit of the facility.
*SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS*
• Currently working as a MRT, Medical Coder for Fresno VA Hospital
• Highly skilled in performing coder duties pertinent to ICD-9, CPT-4 ,HCPCS and DRG standards and techniques. I am in training for ICD-10
• Strong proficiency of physician coding and outpatient coding as well as facility coding
• Good knowledge of anatomy, physiology and pharmacology
• Excellent understanding of medical terminology
*SPECIAL SKILLS*• Excellent oral and written skills in communication
• Comfortable with most medical billing software
• Strong time management skills
*PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE*
July2010 – Present
Fresno VA Hospital
Medical Coder, MRT
• Outpatient coding for the medical center 
• Experienced with Quantum/ Nuance encoder software
• Handle claims relevant to ED, Dentists, Surgeries, Psychiatry visits and Diagnostic testing
April1996 – July2010
Fresno Oral Maxillofacial Surgery
Medical Coding, Billing, and Collections
• Coding Trauma and Physician Services
• Coding and Billing Medi-Cal, CCS, Medicare, and Private Insurance
• Surgical Technician 

*EDUCATION*
High School Diploma –1978
Fresno City College – AS degree
AAPC- Certified Professional Coding Credential - 2008


----------

